# Torn acl, fully torn mcl +meniscus



## Jj007 (Feb 10, 2020)

I had surgery 6 months ago ( acl replacement, fully ruptured mcl and torn meniscus). I’m still in PT 3x per week. I have a custom sports brace from the orthopedic. So yesterday I tried riding for the first time this season. Riding was fine but when it was I strapped skating and dragging my leg or using it to stop when getting off the lift ( it’s my back leg) was painful. Anyone have an injury like this? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Its going to take a long time. I probably wouldn't even be boarding yet. A year out is a good mark. Which type of replacement did you use? Cadaver? Patella? Hamstring? Quad?


----------



## Jj007 (Feb 10, 2020)

I 


arbroadbent said:


> Its going to take a long time. I probably wouldn't even be boarding yet. A year out is a good mark. Which type of replacement did you use? Cadaver? Patella? Hamstring? Quad?


I had cadaver replacement.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice. At least you don't have to worry about having to rehab your other muscles at the same time.


----------

